# Algae on rocks



## chilled84 (8 Feb 2010)

All the ways you just described will do it. You know the answer,


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (10 Feb 2010)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> So algae definately will just die off the rocks naturally and wont permenantly stain then? I'm just a bit worried about moving everything and disturbing the scape!



Algae will always attack no living or poorly / weak item eg. rocks bogwood and plants that are properly looked after ie in-sufficent fertz.  

After looking at your lastest pictures there is green algae on the rocks.

Several questions.
1. What fertz are you adding 
2. type of lighting T5 or T8 - I know your photo period - 8 Hrs

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (10 Feb 2010)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> T8 lighting + 5ml of easy carbo + 5 ml of TPN+ daily



Personelly I would knock two hours of your lighting period and have you decided which algae you have:

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/phpBB/ ... 8bd8962ebd

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (10 Feb 2010)

I run this tank on 6 hrs of lighting.






Regards
Paul.


----------



## Garuf (10 Feb 2010)

Fly, do you have a thread for your tank? She's a beauty!


----------



## jym (11 Feb 2010)

Paul, your tank is looking really good, you really did solve all your problems!!!!    
Jan


----------



## CeeJay (11 Feb 2010)

Paul
I'm loving this tank.
Looking really healthy   
Good job.


----------

